# Call of duty.. world at war



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2008)

got this for the celebration of baby jebuses birthday


anyone else got it and up for a co-op etc

(mine is the PC version btw)


----------



## tommers (Dec 27, 2008)

Pingu said:


> got this for the celebration of baby jebuses birthday
> 
> 
> anyone else got it and up for a co-op etc
> ...



it was going so well until the PC bit....    I got it from Santa too and have already put a request up for the same thing on the Xbox Live gamertags thread.  

I take it there isn't a way to connect Xbox Live and whatever the equivalent PC thing is?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Dec 28, 2008)

i got it for xmas too pingu give it a shot if ya like am off work tomorrow (today sunday) and loafing ost of the day . will check back later. gives me excuse to install it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2008)

I rented it for PS3. I took it back, and went back to the tried and true: online CoD4.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 28, 2008)

i have to say its different online to cod4. imo the maps are much much better. 

no idea what the difference between the platforms is but in HM its really good fun on the PC.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 28, 2008)

Rikbikboo said:


> i got it for xmas too pingu give it a shot if ya like am off work tomorrow (today sunday) and loafing ost of the day . will check back later. gives me excuse to install it



should be cool for monday. we are out sunday and i have been playing it most of the day so if i do same on sunday mrs pingu is going to roast my balls


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Pingu said:


> i have to say its different online to cod4. imo the maps are much much better.



They're big, which is good, but they seem a bit cluttered, for lack of a better term.

Also, I think the inclusion of tanks is cheap.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 28, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> They're big, which is good, but they seem a bit cluttered, for lack of a better term.
> 
> Also, I think the inclusion of tanks is cheap.



most of the PC server seem to have vehicles turned off


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

anybody got the 360 version?  I could do with some back up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 28, 2008)

Would the PC version of cod-:waw run OK on a 4 year old laptop, do you think?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 28, 2008)

The minimum specs for the game are:

Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.0Ghz /AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Display Card!: NVIDIA Geforce 6600 GT 256MB /ATI Radeon X1600 XT 256MB
Memory: 1024MB
Free Disk Space: 8GB
Operating System: Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 28, 2008)

fishfinger said:


> The minimum specs for the game are:
> 
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.0Ghz /AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> Display Card!: NVIDIA Geforce 6600 GT 256MB /ATI Radeon X1600 XT 256MB
> ...



Oh dear  cheers anyway


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

right, I've got a confession... I am shit at this game.  I've got a kill ratio of about 0.5. 

Anybody got any tips?  I've played FPS's before but not multiplayer online things.  Some people seem to be proper soldiers or something and they kick my little arse from here to eternity.

Help!


----------



## mattie (Dec 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> right, I've got a confession... I am shit at this game.  I've got a kill ratio of about 0.5.
> 
> Anybody got any tips?  I've played FPS's before but not multiplayer online things.  Some people seem to be proper soldiers or something and they kick my little arse from here to eternity.
> 
> Help!



Have you got a headset?

Apparently, aside from warcries, you can use it to scream for help.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2008)

mattie said:


> Have you got a headset?
> 
> Apparently, aside from warcries, you can use it to scream for help.



yes, I've got a headset.  It's a bit scary.  I find myself asking what's for tea and forgetting that loads of american kids can hear me.  I'm not sure screaming for help is going to ingratiate me with them.  They're all called things like "K1ll Zone" and "Rabidb0y".


----------



## mattie (Dec 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> yes, I've got a headset.  It's a bit scary.  I find myself asking what's for tea and forgetting that loads of american kids can hear me.  I'm not sure screaming for help is going to ingratiate me with them.  They're all called things like "K1ll Zone" and "Rabidb0y".



You don't exactly sound military material, if I may be so bold.  

Perhaps playing when pissed and angry might help in that respect?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2008)

it certainly seems to help me.

thing is with these games is that unlike real life you seem to score more points by just running about and shooting rather than using cover and proper tactics (unless you are playing as part of a co-ordinated team)

dont worry about dying just spray and pray


----------

